# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khu du lịch Vinpearl Đà Nẵng

## yeudulich

- Hạng sao: *5 sao*
- Địa chỉ: Đà Nẵng

Vinpearl Đà Nẵng nằm trên khu đất rộng 15,4 ha sát biển, với tầm nhìn hướng ra biển và sau lưng bao bọc bởi dãy núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, hứa hẹn sẽ đem đến một vẻ đẹp mới cho dải bờ biển miền trung và đẳng cấp mới cho du 1ịch Đà Nẵng. Dự án Vinpearl Đà nẵng là khu nghi dương cao cấp gồm một khách san quốc tế 5* sao và 39 biệt thụ sang trọng, được đầu tư và quán lý bởi Vinpearl, một tạp đoàn khách. sạn hàng đầu ở Việt Nam.
Năm tại vị trí đẹp nhất bên bãi biển nguyên sơ cát trắng, Vinpearl Đà
Năng là cơ hội tuyệt vời đế đâu tư và trái nghiệm cuộc song mơ ước Bên bờ biển.
Đặc đíềm:
-    Không gian sống thanh bình hài hòa với thiên nhiên thiết .kế đẹp mắt
và nhiều anh sang tự nhiên.
-    Bể bơi riêng biệt vườn được sắp đặt tinh tê và không gian nghi ngoài ngoài trời thư tháì
-    Thiết bị nội thất cao cấp và thanh lịch
-    Tất ca biết thự đều nhìn ra đại dương, va rất thuận tiện để đi.ra biên
-    Diện tích đất đặc biệt lớn, trung bình hơn 1000m2.
-  Riêng tư và cách biệt, nối bật lên được sự sang trọng và đang cấp và  chất lượng dịch vụ 5* sao

*Vị trí:* 

Các chuyến bay thẳng tới Đà Nẵng có liên tục trong ngày từ Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh và quốc_tế. Cho 15 phút sau khi hạ cánh tai sân bay QT Đà Nẵng, bạn đã đặt chân tới Vinpearl Đà Nẵng, thiên đường bên bơ biển nơi được coi và một trong những bãi biền đẹp nhất hành tinh. Nét quyến rũ gọi mời nơi đây là dãy núi huyền thoại, là bãi biển trải dài, xôn xao bờ cát trắng, lấp lánh nắng vàng hanh, và mênh mông là khoảng xanh bất tận của nước và trời
Vinpearl Đà Nẵng sở hữu thế đất “tựa sơn” đạp thuỷ", tọa lạc ngay tại vi trí đặc địa nhất của dải biển Sơn Trà - Điện Ngọc. Theo ý niệm phong thủy của phương Đông thế đất nay mang lại cho người sở hữu bất động sán những vận hội tốt đẹp với tất cả tố chất có được từ độ sóng, khí hậu, thơì tiết, độ mặn,,,,bãi biển nơi. đây thực sự là thiên đường của các loại hình thề thao trên biển, đặc biệt là môn lướt sóng, thuyền buồm và lặn.

*Phòng nghỉ:*

Khu khách sạn cao cấp gần 200 phòng tiêu chuẩn 5* quốc tế được thiết kế theo phong cách kiến trúc đương đại kết hợp với nét quyến rũ của những khách sạn ở Đông Dương vào đầu thế kỷ 20, nội thất cũng như cảnh quan của khách sạn được trang bị và bố trí hiện đại và lịch lãm. Vinpearl Đà Năng sẽ là một vimpearl Luxury Hotels & Resorts.

*Tiện nghi:*

Phòng tập sân tennis ngoài ttrời, bể bơi ngoài trời sát biển và bể bơi có chắn gió;
Nhà hàng phục vụ 24/24 vớt các món ấm thức đăc sắc va nhà hàng năm sát biếm quầy bar thiết kế theo phong cách độc đáo, giàu màu sắc với các loại đồ uống phong phú.
Phòng hội nghị và phòng tiệc lớn;
Các hoạt đông thể thao và tour du lịch
+Thiết kế nôi thất -  HBA:
Hirsch Bedner AssoCiates (HBA) đã nhiều năm liên tiếp đứng vi trí số 1 của tạp trí lnterior Design, được vinh danh là nhà thiết kế nội thất khách sạn quốc tế hàng đầu Với kinh nghiệm sâu rộng, HBA luôn. nắm bắt được xu hướng nội thất và có những khám phá mới.
+Thiết kế cảnh quan - BELT COLLINS:
Belt Collins cung cấp những dịch vụ kiến trúc cảnh quan cho một bộ phận lớn khách hàng trên khắp thế giới trong 60 năm qua. Công trình của Belt Collins là những khu nghỉ dưỡng và nhà ở đặc biệt cao cấp và chất lượng nhất trên thế giới.
Với sự hội tụ của những chuyên gia hang đầu trên thế giới, chủ đầu tư Vinpearl và cacfs đồi tác khẳng định chất lượng tuyệt hảo của mỗi biệt thự cao cấp.

_Theo dulichvtv_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## google.com

Khu nhà giầu

----------


## namnguyen

Một khách sạn đẹp

----------


## dung89

Vinpearl thì hoành tráng rồi

----------

